# Post Your Movie & TV Series Review



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

If you have any movie. anime, series, or video that you like, you can post your review and opinion here.

I will start first.


*VARIOUS INCARNATIONS OF HANA YORI DANGO*​







​ 
Hana Yori Dango is a Japanese shōjo manga series written and illustrated by Yoko Kamio. It was serialized in bi-weekly _Margaret_ magazine from October 1992 to September 2003, and was collected into 37 volumes. The manga has been adapted into a 51-episode anime series and an anime film. Until early 2010, the series has also been adapted into live-action television drama series in Japan, Taiwan, Korea, China, Indonesia, and Philippine, as well as adapted into two live-action films.

The story is set in Eitoku Academy, an elite school for children from rich families. It follows lead protagonist Tsukushi Makino (a female student from a working-class family) and the members of the Academy's elite group of 4 extremely rich boys, commonly known as the "F4" or “Flower Four” that are famous for their magnifying beauty and wealth.

Tsukushi Makino, who comes from a poor family, is considered by others as the "weed" of the school. Meanwhile, the school is ruled by the F4, lead by Domyouji Tsukasa. He is the only son of the wealthiest and most powerful family in Japan.

Tsukushi Makino is bullied by the entire school after she tried to defend her friend that was being bullied by Domyouji Tsukasa. Everyone who is messing with the F4 members will be bullied by the other students. Later on, the conflicts and hatred between Tsukushi and Domyouji turn into love triangle that involving the other F4 member, Hanazawa Rui. The other members are Mimasaka Akira and Soujiro Nishikado, portrayed as playboys.

The series was first adapted into drama series in Japan in 1995, titled “Hana Yori Dango”. It quickly gained popularity among teenagers in Japan.

















…
















…








​ 
The first anime series followed later on in 1996 and the movie version in 1997.















​ 
But the series receive popularity in abroad, especially in Indochina and South East Asia, after Taiwan adapted it into drama series in 2001, titled “Meteor Garden”.







… 
















… 
















… 







​ 
Not only that, but the F4 boys from Taiwan series become very popular in Asia. They become the new icon and trendsetters. They even formed a boyband and held concerts across Asia.







… 








​ 
Due to its vast popularity, the sequence was made few years later. Unfortunately, Meteor Garden II was failed in the market because of its poor storyline, which was far away from the original manga.








​ 
In 2002, Indonesia illegally copied the Taiwan version to a drama serial titled “Siapa Takut Jatuh Cinta”. At first, the drama became so popular in the country, until it was busted for the illegal copyright. The storyline was then changed drastically, and its popularity declined drastically as well.


















​


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

In 2004, the Japanese remake of the series was made into 2 seasons and followed by the movie version. The series and of course, the F4 boys, gained a wide popularity in Asia and beyond.






















































​​In 2005, Korea followed with “Boys Over Flower”. The F4 boys unsurprisingly become very popular. There’s even a wave of trend where Korean guys started to pay more attention to their appearance, encouraged by the popularity of the drama. The series was also gained popularity internationally, although they did not reach popularity in Asia as much as the Taiwan version.




















































​
The China version of drama series followed in 2008, titled “Meteor Shower”. They changed a lot of the settings and characters, although the main storyline is still the same. They gained a lot of fame in China, but failed to attract Asian market.
​





































​
















​​ The last one is the Phillippine version in 2009, titled “Brat Boys Beyond”. Unfortunately there’s not much information about the drama from the internet.



















​
From my perspective, I find it interesting how each country tried to adapt and adjust the storyline and the characters according to their own culture and habit. You get to see different perspective and wisdom, as well as different logic and reasoning.

Japanese mangas are famous for its rich creativity and imagination, but they are not famous for its logic and common sense. There are many scenes from Hana Yori Dango series that I personally think doesn’t make sense and too idealistic, with lots of logical fallacy. I think it is interesting how each country try to steer that and change it into what they define as more logical, realistic, and make sense.

I have watched 5 drama series from each country except Phillippine. I watched the Japanese remake version and have not watched the old version.

I think the Korean version is the most realistic and make sense, with a nice creation for the romance between Chu Ga Eul (Geum Jan Di/Tsukushi Makino’s best friend) with So Yi Jung, a member of F4. Yet the F4 characters are weak. Goo Jun Pyo (Domyouji Tsukasa) looked like a spoiled crybaby in compare with the original version. The drama is also a bit unfair in exploring the character and the love story of each F4 member.

While the focus of the Japanese version is on the strong bond between Tsukushi Makino and Domyouji Tsukasa (it emphasizes on how they are ‘meant’ and ‘destined’ to be together), the Taiwan version is about the powerful and breath-taking love and devotion of Dao Ming Shi (Domyouji Tsukasa) to San Chai (Tsukushi Makino). The Korean version emphasizes more on the love triangle (which is very typical of Korean dramas), while the Chinese version emphasizes more on the up and down relationship of Domyouji Tsukasa and Tsukushi Makino. Forget the Indonesian version. It was awful and I only watched half of the series.

The Chinese version, imho, is boring, although I like their creative adjustments for some settings and characters, like how they paired up Domyouji’s older sister with one of the F4 member, Mimasaka Akira, who happen to like older women. In the original version, Domyouji’s sister is married with someone that their mother chose for her, yet her husband is never showed up during the whole series. The Chinese version also exploring more about Domyouji’s father and his relationship with his wife, which I find endearing, since the original version does not mention much about the father.

Overall, I like the Taiwan version the most, I mean the first season, exclude the second season. I love the storyline, I love the humor (which I think is the funniest of all versions), and I like the very strong characters of Dao Ming Shi and San Chai. No wonder that no other version ever beat the popularity of the Taiwan version in Asia, especially in Indochina and Southeast Asia.

So the best Hana Yori Dango Award goes to the Taiwan version.


----------

